# Naming my world...



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, So I have a world of my own creation, but I have no idea what I want to call it. 

Ive thought Aurora would be good, but it seems too Earth-like. 

I was thinking it can be the word for Earth in my language; Orthe. But it seems too close. 

Does anyone have a suggestion or an opinion?


----------



## Roc (Jul 12, 2012)

Sometimes, it can be very hard to come up with names for planets, but it's best not to worry about it, because eventually you'll find a name that you like. It takes time; you can't just force a name out of yourself. Good luck.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a name before, but this is one of my stories that was lost a couple of times, ive had to restart two or three times. Im hoping I can come up with something good, because my story has blank spaces where the name should be. haha. Its like a mad lib.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 12, 2012)

Steerpike had a recent link where it showed some bad name selections by famous authors. Like "Pansy O'Hara" instead of "Scarlet". According to that article it remained that way until just before it went to print.

My point being, just throw a name on it. You've got time to find a better one & replace it. Certainly, don't let it hold up further writing of the story.


----------



## Taro (Jul 12, 2012)

In the end its your decision and you make it what you feel fits your story best  Aurora is good if you feel that fits with what you have happening in your world


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Ill make Aurora one of the continents. It s a smaller planet and only has two, so now I need a name for the second continent. Hmmmm..... 

Orthe can be the General name of the planet, after all the planet is closely linked with Earth in the Grand Scheme of the Universe.  Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 13, 2012)

Oerth I believe was the world used in some of the earliest D&D gaming modules and novels... Oerth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lawfire (Jul 13, 2012)

Oerth...there's a blast from the past.

As far as the planet's name goes, like others have said, I would not get hung up on it. Depending on the world and the advancement of the civilizations, it could have many names. Each culture may call it something else. In a setting with little technology and limited modes of travel, people would likely focus on their locality first and then "think bigger." If it is a more advanced setting, this could be different...obviously.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, travel is very popular on that planet, it is smaller than earth so everything is closer, and even though there arent any cars or technology, the magic is so advanced that getting around isnt an issue. They all do have one language, but different dialects. Again because the planet is smaller and has less land. Also, because its something I wont get into detail on, has to do with the tower of Babel here and that they didnt have one on their planet. 

Orthe and Oerth do sound alike, but I had never even heard of it before this. :/ Everyone steals my ideas!!  haha.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessaMiranda said:
			
		

> Well, travel is very popular on that planet, it is smaller than earth so everything is closer, and even though there arent any cars or technology, the magic is so advanced that getting around isnt an issue. They all do have one language, but different dialects. Again because the planet is smaller and has less land. Also, because its something I wont get into detail on, has to do with the tower of Babel here and that they didnt have one on their planet.
> 
> Orthe and Oerth do sound alike, but I had never even heard of it before this. :/ Everyone steals my ideas!!  haha.



Sligtly off track here but....

I'm no astronomer but, if it's a smaller planet, are your days going to be shorter?


----------



## dyga19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, I came up with a few ideas by plugging the words "small and "planet" into a translator, then combining them together into one word. Here's what I got:

Latin: Parveta
Chinese: Xingao
Filipino: Maliita
Russian: Nebo'etsho
Turkish: Kuzenuk

There's tons more options, but you get the idea. For some reason I'm partial to Parveta more than any of the others. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 13, 2012)

They are shorter, and the years too. Their world is younger than ours by a lot, which is why they still use almost medieval technology.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 13, 2012)

Latin: Parveta
Chinese: Xingao
Filipino: Maliita
Russian: Nebo'etsho
Turkish: Kuzenuk


These names Sound kind of alien, which im trying to avoid. Even though it is a different planet it is still closely related and linked with earth. Parveta Sounds cool, but I want it to be short and sweet. So perhaps... Veta. Hey, that does sound good.


----------



## dyga19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Veta does sound good, I agree. Not too alien either, haha. Glad you got one you like!


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for your help with that ! I checked out your World Ekko too. Really cool.


----------



## dyga19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks so much! I've been working on it for a while and only recently started writing it all down. Work is slow, but worthwhile.


----------



## Helleaven (Jul 13, 2012)

Veta is a nice choice indeed, I like it, simple and catchy.

Here is another way: I think the world's name can change according to the races' and cultures' philosophies.

I mean, if a society thinks that the world is nothing but a place of trial, people of that society would name it according to that perspective.

If a society thinks that "people are fruits of the giant tree of soil which had taken its roots in the forest of life" (!), that the people proliferate, ripen and wither eventually, they would name their world according to that perspective.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 14, 2012)

Dyga- Its pretty good. I look forward to seeing it completed.

Helleaven- Veta shall be used as a general name. Like I said in previous posts the entire planet has the same language, just different accents and dialects. So Veta can be spoken as Vetai or Aveta.


----------



## Artarion (Jul 15, 2012)

Hm, I agree with T.Allen


----------

